
Amazon AWS Servers Might Soon Be Held for Ransom, Similar to MongoDB - el_duderino
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/amazon-aws-servers-might-soon-be-held-for-ransom-similar-to-mongodb/
======
siva7891
So the problem is not with AWS but with the devops on client end who manages
AWS. This in not an technical problem. If you didn't protect your cloud
resources properly, you will be hacked and data will be held for ransom.

